
Sequoia to lead $500 million round in driverless startup from Google, Uber execs - theCricketer
https://www.ft.com/content/e29f1686-1397-11e9-a581-4ff78404524e
======
dannykwells
[https://outline.com/ba8YDN](https://outline.com/ba8YDN)

